# Venice Tuna trip



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

I received a text last night last minute cancellation. One spot open. Fishing a 36' Yellowfin w/ Capt Chaz w/ Relentless charters out of Venice. PLEASE PM YOUR NUMBER SO I CAN CONTACT YOU.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

spot filled and paid


----------

